# "Saw 8" (Trailer/Teaser) Parodie



## KurdishAryan10 (9. März 2011)

Eine Saw 8 Parodie mit joe in der Hauptrolle !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPXahxp77X4


----------



## Karvon (9. März 2011)

da gibts bei weitem bessere...


----------



## KurdishAryan10 (9. März 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> da gibts bei weitem bessere...


 ja, es kann bessere geben ...wir haben auch für diesen "kurzfilm" nicht so viel "mühe" gegeben aber trzdm denke ich dass dieser "kurzfilm" sehenswert ist .

Gruß


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. März 2011)

Um nen Video von diesem Typen hochzuladen hat doch hier schonmal jemand nen Account gemacht, oder irre ich mich da? Weiß nimmer wie er hieß, aber ich glaub es war nicht KurdischerArier10. 

Sollte man "Joe" kennen?


----------



## KurdishAryan10 (9. März 2011)

ja kann sein ,der typ im video ,bin ich nicht ,vllt war das ein bekannter von mir.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. März 2011)

Das ist so witzig wie die Pro7 Funny-Movies....


----------



## TheGui (10. März 2011)

Auf einer Unterhalltungsskala von 1-10 bildet dieses video die -88


----------



## KurdishAryan10 (10. März 2011)

danke für eure antworten.  -)


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2011)

Für solche Videos haben wir extra einen YouTube-Video-Sammelthread. Bitte hier mit reinpacken.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/21654-eure-youtube-lieblinge/


----------

